# IPT up 1%



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Well on top of all of the increases expected on insurance premiums due to poor results, lack of return on investments etc, todays budget saw insurance premium tax rise from 5% to 6% (17.5% to 20% on travel policies etc).

Don't shoot the messenger...


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

I'll be ringing you in the next 2 weeks mate.


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Shiny said:


> Well on top of all of the increases expected on insurance premiums due to poor results, lack of return on investments etc, todays budget saw insurance premium tax rise from 5% to 6% (17.5% to 20% on travel policies etc).
> 
> Don't shoot the messenger...


Any idea when from?

Tony


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Im not entirely sure, but would imagine at the same time as vat.


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Hi

Yeah, I should have updated my post, I found the same answer on the net. 04th Jan 2011.

Cheers for the reply anyway.

Tony


----------

